
Ask HN: Ratio of “More Complexity” to “Simpler Vulnerabilities” - sigmaprimus
I seem to recall a rule or law in programming theory (Simmilar to Moore&#x27;s Law) that states this but I can&#x27;t seem to find it.<p>An example would be:<p>Mailing a couple hundred obvious fake ballots to internet influencers, who would publicize the fact that fake ballots are being mailed out, thus disrupting the entire system with a simple albeit illegal action.
======
Aeronwen
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anna_Karenina_principle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anna_Karenina_principle)

"a deficiency in any one of a number of factors dooms an endeavor to failure.
Consequently, a successful endeavor (subject to this principle) is one where
every possible deficiency has been avoided."

------
sigmaprimus
Maybe I have it backwards? I know in permaculture it is said that a more
diverse system is stronger.

Eg. Mixed planting vs Monoculture.

